# HTML = OFF :: Can it be turned ON?



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I was wondering if HTML can be turned on? I think I could do embedded tables this way, if it were on. Thoughts?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes it could....
But we are not enabling it.

There are a tremendous amount of "other" things that can be done as well, once you enable that feature.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I could imagine the security holes it would open up!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not to mention all the extra "crap" we'd have to look at. 

Let's K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple, Smiddy!)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Nick...I agree Drew2K...I wasn't thinking.


----------

